
Big Data University: Free Database And Hadoop Courses - acangiano
http://bigdatauniversity.com/courses/
======
MoOmer
No one has said it yet, but this is awesome. As someone working through
bunches of books at the moment, it's great to see some kind of structure to at
least guide me while I go about my own things.

Even if I don't use the courses fully, I'll certainly take bits and pieces as
I go forward.

Great stuff.

~~~
gawker
I'm interested in dabbling into this and am wondering what books are you
looking at/recommend?

~~~
MoOmer
Sorry about the confusion - 'Big Data' is something I haven't delved into at
all yet - I'm following a discrete maths course along with JUST getting into
Ruby/Rails & Android development. I'm new to CS, and only recently followed
along with www.cs50.net last fall. I did, however, ask my brother-in-law,
whose main focus is big data in the medical field, about it. I'll post his
recommendations if any later on - so check this in a day or so if you can.

~~~
tempire
If you're taking CS in school, make sure to take Linear Algebra. If you're
self-taught, The khanacademy.org Linear Algebra playlist is invaluable.

~~~
MoOmer
Thanks for the heads up, I downloaded a cache of courses that were recorded
and made available online some time ago - one of those being Linear Algebra.
I'll have to work through it soon!

------
DeBedeux
If you ever wanted to dabble in Hadoop take a look at Hadoop Fundamentals I
<http://bigdatauniversity.com/courses/course/view.php?id=301>. And if you'd
rather do hands on exercises on the cloud instead of installing all this stuff
on your laptop take Hadoop on Amazon Cloud course
<http://bigdatauniversity.com/courses/course/view.php?id=309> and get $25 from
Amazon. Free courses plus $25 bonus is a pretty good deal.

~~~
ithcy
Just to clarify, you get a $25 credit for Amazon Web Services which is meant
to offset the cost of the AWS you use during the course. It's not like a $25
Amazon gift card.

------
tuxguy
Just remembered, Cloudera has some nice tutorials & videos on Hadoop, Map
Reduce, etc

<http://www.cloudera.com/resources/training/>

~~~
sanswork
Cloudera was my number one source of Hadoop information while I was working on
getting my first cluster going and useful. I would highly recommend them as a
resource.

~~~
bernatfp
Could you give us more insight in the differences between the Cloudera videos
and the BDU courses?

~~~
sanswork
I haven't had time to watch the BDU courses so I can't give any opinion on
them though I plan to watch them when I get some time tomorrow. Having a quick
glance though the BDU ones appear to have more hands on material. The Cloudera
videos are parts of their on-site course which would have the hands on stuff
but that has been trimmed from the videos.

I guess it depends on how you best learn. For me the Cloudera videos gave me a
good overview and understanding of the various to prepare me to dig in deeper.
Combined with the Hadoop book I was able to setup and run a small(12-node)
cluster and use it for data storage and report generation.

------
tuxguy
Thanks for providing these amazing resources & that too completely FREE. woot
!

But the UX on the site is terrible. If & when time permits, please take a look
at the Coursera, Udacity, Codecademy, Udemy, Lore(lore.com, formerly
coursekit) sites.

User engagement is directly proportional to the usability & smooth, pleasing
UX(user experience)

~~~
inconditus
FWIW, this is running on Moodle, a very popular e-learning platform.

------
Cilvic
Does somebody know how to get access to the courses that require an
"enrollment key" like this one: "spreadsheet like analytics"
<http://bigdatauniversity.com/courses/enrol/index.php?id=462>

------
jackhoy
It seems that as the amount of data being produced continues to expand at an
unprecedented rate, it will become essential to master Hadoop which seems to
be the gold standard for managing big data - would anyone disagree with this?

~~~
chubot
Well, you will encounter data in many forms. Sometimes it will already have
been "hadooped-down" by someone else, and you can analyze it on a single
machine. Don't underestimate what a single machine can do these days, if you
have say 16 cores and 32 GB of RAM.

Or you can set up a system that will incrementally summarize the data, and
then you could do smaller queries against those summaries. That is the goal of
Storm AFAIK.

I think that is better model for a lot of applications. The model of having
your production systems save terabytes of raw data and then analyzing it in a
big batch job leaves a lot to be desired. It works but it's not very flexible
and has this latency problem.

Hadoop is good in that it's the only open source solution I know of that can
churn through hundreds of terabytes of data. But I wouldn't say it's a
complete solution for "managing big data". It's part of one.

------
bartonfink
Not to be a nitpicker, but you've spelled "enroll" incorrectly several times.
As an education-focused initiative, you should probably change this.

<http://screencast.com/t/zJ1IG5g7>

~~~
paulgb
Enrol is acceptable in non-US English.

~~~
bartonfink
Interesting - was unaware of that. Thanks.

------
psawaya
I logged in with Google auth, and it still sent me an e-mail to confirm my
e-mail address. That's unnecessary.

I'm really glad a resource like this exists, though. Looking forward to
working through the Hadoop Fundamentals course.

------
amalag
Anyone taken the cloudera courses and can compare this to it? My employer is
going to spring $2800 for a cloudera hadoop training. I wonder if it's worth
it.

------
rjack_
This is really interesting, but who's behind this? I can't find any clue in
the about / contact us pages.

~~~
rjack_
To answer my own question, articles and downloads all point to the IBM
website, and the first lesson teaches you to "Get started with Hadoop-based
data analytics on IBM Cloud" so it's clearly IBM pushing for their BigData
solution based on Hadoop.

------
rmATinnovafy
Great work!

Added it to my ever-extending list of resources.

Thank you.

------
praveenhm
Excellent! This is great.

------
idelsoq
This is great news !!!

------
oh_no_my_eyes
oh man. moodle pains.

